# Network printer and Mac OSX leopard



## mysgheera (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello

I'm a Mac Os Newbie...

=> I'd like to define a network printer on my new Mac OS X Leopard.

- Printer :  a Hewlett Packard LaserJet 6P (parallel port) connected on a network box
- Network Box : a Hewlett Packard JetDirect 300X (Ethernet + parallel port)

Static Ip addresses - Hosts :
192.168.1.254 router
192.168.1.1 PCWindows
192.168.1.2 MACosX
192.168.1.10 HPjetdirect

The printer works fine from the Windows PC...

Thx


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 11, 2009)

So... where's the problem?  What step of the process of adding the printer are you having trouble with?  What have you done so far in trying to set up the printer?  What, specifically, do you need help with?


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 12, 2009)

The HP driver OS X was given by HP is USB only. So you will have to go outside Apple & HP to get a printer driver.  You will have to get the opensource printer package HPIJS for Mac OS X.


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 12, 2009)

mysgheera said:


> ...
> 
> => I'd like to define a network printer on my new Mac OS X Leopard.
> 
> ...


The HPIJS driver is part of the *Gutenprint* bundle of *CUPS* drivers. You should download and instill it. The included documentation is also very helpful in learning the ins and outs of *CUPS*.


----------



## mysgheera (Aug 12, 2009)

=> cos' the problem is that the printer is not directly USB attached on the mac... 
( A new USB HP color InkJet is now plugged on it ... and it was so easy to define it 4 me)

And I wanted to share the LaserJet network printer, throught the HP network box.



I haven't said you that I also own a laptop (old DELL C600) running now Linux (Ubuntu 8.10), and the HP laserjet network printer is defined on it with "Cups" and a Gutenprint driver !

=> I didn't know that the same network printing way should be done also on my new Mac.

Thanks, I will now have a great look for Cups on Mac. => http://www.cups.org/

FYI, Cups on ubuntu was installed as a distribution package, without viewing or download anything on the cups.org ...

THX again,


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 12, 2009)

To look at CUPS on a Mac just go to the address http://127.0.0.1:631/.


----------

